# Estate sale lot



## JMedwick (Feb 11, 2017)

Picked up a fun estate sale lot this morning. In addition to 9 pieces of fright rolling stock, the lot included an older 300 (2 pins and a switch on the engine), a 944 crane car, and a 326 missing the rear engine truck. Excited to get working on the 326. Always wanted a Hudson.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Congrats on the additions. Always fun to find an estate sale with AF stuff.
I have not been so lucky. I don't know what the kids around here did in the
50s and 60s. Must not have been trains. Seems like the kids in the east were more into trains.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Sounds like a nice find. You should be able to find the rear truck on ebay or get one from Portlines, either way they're not cheap. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

cramden said:


> Sounds like a nice find. You should be able to find the rear truck on ebay or get one from Portlines, either way they're not cheap. Keep us posted on your progress.


I think the same truck is on a Northern, if that helps.


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

Unfortunately toy trains are like cars the parts are worth more than the whole piece.The trailing truck on ebay generally goes from $20 t0 $35 same truck as a Northern.You may be better off buying a donor engine with the truck and selling off the parts.The prices for complete Hudsons i.e. 322 SIT keep coming down. I have a complete 1946 #4611 set for sale locally for $75 on craigslist.....no takers.I will just wait till train season if it doesnt sell........


----------



## JMedwick (Feb 11, 2017)

Thanks for the guidance. I will keep an eye out for a Hudson or Northern rebuild that might offer up useful parts, including the trailing truck. 

In the mean time, the 300 is cleaned and running like a champ. I really like the older Atlantics with their greater detail. May keep this one and use this as a reason to sell the 307 I fixed up in the fall. 

Also, a question. Does anyone know the purpose of this part is on the 944 crain (photo below if the small grey part sticking out the side)? It looks like a counter weight or foot for when picking up a heavy load.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

JMedwick said:


> Thanks for the guidance. I will keep an eye out for a Hudson or Northern rebuild that might offer up useful parts, including the trailing truck.
> 
> In the mean time, the 300 is cleaned and running like a champ. I really like the older Atlantics with their greater detail. May keep this one and use this as a reason to sell the 307 I fixed up in the fall.
> 
> Also, a question. Does anyone know the purpose of this part is on the 944 crain (photo below if the small grey part sticking out the side)? It looks like a counter weight or foot for when picking up a heavy load.


It is a stabilizing arm used while the crane is working.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't think my 944 crane car has that. Maybe it is something missing on mine.


----------

